

Show HN: Lekh Diagram for Android – A sketch recognition diagramming app - rajeevk
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.avabodh.lekh

======
csmatt
Interesting, it looks like you made this for the iPhone and iPad and got very
little love (no comments and only a few points) when posting as Show HNs.

What do you make of that?

~~~
rajeevk
HN is non predictable. You never know if your are going to make your post to
main page or not.

BTW, there were good number of comments in my show HN post for iPad. Don't
know why the HN is not showing comments of older post now.

But for iPhone show HN post did not do well. It got only few points

------
duiker101
I downloaded the app with a bit of bit regurd but I was really really please
with how it worked on my nexus 4! can't wait to try it on the nexus 7! Well
done!

------
jessaustin
Nice arm!

I can't decide whether the arm obscuring most of the screen most of the time,
lending the video a folksy charm, should have been eliminated through more
professional camera positioning. Another option would be to mount the tablet
on a vertical surface at eye level, place the camera at eye level, and then
the user's arm will naturally come from below. As it is the camera appears to
be mounted on your elbow.

~~~
rajeevk
agree.. the video recording is very naive. This was recorded with galaxy S4. I
am inexperienced in video recording. I still figuring out either this is
camera issue or lighting issue.

And there also a orientation (of tablet) issue that you have pointed out.

------
rplnt
I sometimes managed to draw shapes that were certainly not what I wanted. I
mean, they were recognized and redrawn. "Random" rectangles, ovals with
corssing lines, ...

And sometimes shape was not recognized even though I think it was nice. But
this isn't as much ofa problem as drawing weird shapes. Perhaps if I could
somehow select shapes that I want to use?

------
wiradikusuma
sorry i dont give much value, but: wow. i imagine it'd be great to have this
for desktop, combined with wacom tablet.

~~~
csmatt
Why wouldn't you give this value? I'm tired of drawing things on napkins and
welcome this app.

~~~
tonybaroneee
He meant that towards his comment, not the app :)

------
slaxman
Wow! This is great! One question: Why is this free. I think this should be a
paid app.

~~~
rajeevk
The free version has advertisement. Advertisement can be removed by in-app
purchase.

~~~
gcb0
I love how ads brings practically no money and are just an annoyance that you
monetize for the user to get rid off :)

disclaimer, my salary is paid with ads :(

------
therockhead
This is pretty neat.Is there a paid app available, i find the ads to
distracting?

~~~
rajeevk
You can remove ad by In-App purchase (or by disconnecting internet :D)

~~~
616c
I have no need for the app but will consider purchasing because your
parenthetical comment made me laugh and I appreciate that kind of honesty from
a dev.

~~~
rajeevk
thanks

There is nothing to hide the fact that ad does not work if you are not
connected to Internet.

------
mg74
I like this. One great feature would be to automatically save to a
Dropbox/Google Drive/.. location. Im pretty sure the Dropbox api's support
that, don't know about the GDrive apis.

------
yelnatz
I want this for my desktop!

~~~
rajeevk
which os? Mac or Windows

~~~
eperfa
Is there a way to make it universally available? I'm thinking of a web app
mostly. I don't have an Android phone at hand right now, but this looks like
something that should have existed ages ago, congrats.

(To answer the question: Linux for me)

~~~
rajeevk
I can make it for desktop but without touch screen, the shape recognition is
not useful. Probably a web version can work well for desktop.

~~~
darklajid
Points against that:

\- I can have a wacom (or similar) device connected to the desktop

\- I can even .. use my android tablet as mouse/touchpad/wacom simluator

The benefit: The result instantly on a bigger screen (and maybe even a really
big screen if I connect the desktop/laptop to a projector or something).

~~~
csmatt
If there's not something out there to use an Android/iOS tablet in place of a
wacom, there should be!

------
hartror
Nice, this is something I've wanted, half way between the white board and
Rational Rose.

If I had an android device I would be downloading it right now!

------
afandian
This makes me nostalgic for my Apple Newton. This app existed [at least] 20
years ago. A shame it was killed off.

------
zura
Could you please make it available for my country - Georgia. Thanks

~~~
rajeevk
In play store, I selected all countries. I am not sure, why this is not
available in your country. If Google allows me to do that, I will surely do
that.

EDIT: I cant see your country in list provided by play store. That means
Google does not allow. I will be publishing the same app to Amazon app store.
Check if you can download apps from Amazon app store

~~~
zura
Strange. Did you also make available for all the devices? (Mine is nook hd+).

EDIT:

Right. Since you use in-application payments, the app won't show up in
countries where payment is not allowed, including Georgia.

Unfortunately, Amazon app store is not supported for Nook devices, but at
least I'll get it for the phone.

~~~
rajeevk
I have made it available for all devices with Android version 2.3.3+

------
cbhl
After I select a shape by tapping it, how do I delete it?

~~~
rajeevk
There is delete icon(image of trash bin) on toolbar. Tap that to delete
selected shape. The icon will be visible only after you select the shape.

------
rabino
Obvious question: Any plan of porting this to iOS?

Or, Anyone know of an iOS app that does this?

~~~
rajeevk
This is already available for iOS

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lekh-
diagram/id576124115?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lekh-
diagram/id576124115?mt=8)

~~~
rabino
I should have google it first :)

Thanks!

